# Some pictures from our Iceland holiday



## Micha (Feb 15, 2006)

We stayed in the town of Kopavogur which is directly next to Reykjavik. The main landmark in Kopavogur is the church Hamraborg:








By balrog747, shot with E-510 at 2008-07-04

From the hill of Hamraborg one has a great view of Reykjavik. Here is one of Reykjavik's landmarks the Perlan - it houses the Saga-museum in one of the tanks - the others are used to store spring water which is used to supply Reykjavik:








By balrog747, shot with E-510 at 2008-07-04

This building (in Reykjavik) was used by Reagan and Gorbatchev during their first meet in the 1980s in the Reykjavik summit.








By balrog747, shot with E-510 at 2008-07-04

This is the oldest house in Reykjavik (I think it was from the 1300's?)








By balrog747, shot with E-510 at 2008-07-04

Here's a view from one of Reykjavik's central squares:








By balrog747, shot with E-510 at 2008-07-04

The city center has a large pond where numerous birds wait to be fed ;-)








By balrog747, shot with E-510 at 2008-07-04









By balrog747, shot with E-510 at 2008-07-04

A statue of Leif Ericsson








By balrog747, shot with E-510 at 2008-07-04

Next day: whale watching - here's Jasmine in the harbour:








By Balrog747 at 2008-07-04

Here's me in the harbour:








By balrog747, shot with E-510 at 2008-07-04









By balrog747, shot with E-510 at 2008-07-04

We saw a lot of whales, but not many pics came out right :-( Here's a Humpbackwhale








By balrog747, shot with E-510 at 2008-07-04

Next day sightseeing by car:








By balrog747, shot with E-510 at 2008-07-04









By balrog747, shot with E-510 at 2008-07-04

The famous Gullfoss fall








By balrog747, shot with E-510 at 2008-07-04









By balrog747, shot with E-510 at 2008-07-04









By balrog747, shot with E-510 at 2008-07-04

In iceland geysirs aren't called geysir, because Iceland is the home of the geysir called Geysir. Unfortunately Geysir can only been seen in action after an earthquake. Right next to Geysir is Stokkur which errupts every 5-6 minutes (and is about 1/3rd of the size of Geysir!!!).
Unique for Stokkur is the bulp rises and explodes:








By balrog747, shot with E-510 at 2008-07-04









By balrog747, shot with E-510 at 2008-07-04

Only the main road N1 is completely tarmac. Even main roads can quikly turn into gravell tracks like these 








By balrog747, shot with E-510 at 2008-07-04

In Pingvellir the European tectonic plate meets the American. Besides this is the place where in ancient days the Islandic parliament met.








By balrog747, shot with E-510 at 2008-07-04









By balrog747, shot with E-510 at 2008-07-04

Next day - this is Hekla, Iceland's most famous volcano








By balrog747, shot with E-510 at 2008-07-04

This is the oldest known house in Iceland - built by the vikings it was inhabited untill the 1940s








By balrog747, shot with E-510 at 2008-07-04

The white part was added in the last century:








By balrog747, shot with E-510 at 2008-07-04

This fall could be passed behind the water 








By balrog747, shot with E-510 at 2008-07-04









By balrog747, shot with E-510 at 2008-07-04

We climbed upto the top of this fall (75m)








By balrog747, shot with E-510 at 2008-07-04

Here's some road works on the main road (N1). Note that no one really minds his side of the road ;-) Our car would almost keep stuck.








By balrog747, shot with E-510 at 2008-07-04

Next day: this house was rebuilt according to original plans/assumptions in the early 2000s. About 25 people would live here 








By balrog747, shot with E-510 at 2008-07-04

I just wanted to check out the wolfskin and before I knew... well...








By balrog747, shot with E-510 at 2008-07-04

Here's the house from the outside:








By balrog747, shot with E-510 at 2008-07-04

Next day: riding islandic horses (don't call them ponies!) - don't laugh it's my 2nd time ever on a horse.








By balrog747, shot with EX-Z110 at 2008-07-04

Here's Jasmine with her horse








By balrog747, shot with EX-Z110 at 2008-07-04

Next stop: the blue lagoon (a must do for every tourist ;-))








By balrog747, shot with EX-Z110 at 2008-07-04









By balrog747, shot with EX-Z110 at 2008-07-04

Last shot - this one was taken at midnight!








By balrog747, shot with E-510 at 2008-07-04

http://meine.flugstatistik.de/balrog747


----------



## neogeek (Nov 18, 2006)

WOW ... great shots and beautiful place. :-!


----------



## Erik_H (Oct 23, 2006)

Really nice and interesting pics :-!

Erik_H


----------



## AndyC (May 9, 2006)

Greatshots of a spectacular Country Micha. Thanks for sharing.

Andy


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks much Micha, I enjoyed looking at your great pics! I have Iceland on my wishlist. What season would be best to go and visit?


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

The housing technology of the Viking house is very interesting. It's very similar to an American Plains sod house but more substantial, wider walls, and a lower roof. I wonder if it is representative or if this one survived because it was so overbuilt. 

Or maybe the winters are harsher in Iceland and this level is necessary for something that has limited heat sources... hummmm... I find that hard to believe as winter can be very harsh on the Plains. 

Anyway, thank you for sharing it with us. You bring us fun! :-!


----------



## Micha (Feb 15, 2006)

Watchuseek Admin said:


> Thanks much Micha, I enjoyed looking at your great pics! I have Iceland on my wishlist. What season would be best to go and visit?


THE season would be in July or August - that's when most people come to Iceland. May, June or September would be ok too, but chances of poor weather are larger. It never gets really warm though - from June till August temperatures are around 12-15°C - in May or September expect around 8°C. There's almost always a chilly wind, so good clothing (we got ourselves some good trekking coats from Jack Wolfskin) is a must. (You'll let the locals know that you're a tourist by doing so - most of them will be wearing shorts and T-shirts during July and August :-d). Weather is always unstable - it can change from sun to rain and back within minutes. There was snow on the east side of the island while we were in Reykjavik (on the west side) :-d


----------



## Micha (Feb 15, 2006)

Eeeb said:


> The housing technology of the Viking house is very interesting. It's very similar to an American Plains sod house but more substantial, wider walls, and a lower roof. I wonder if it is representative or if this one survived because it was so overbuilt.
> 
> Or maybe the winters are harsher in Iceland and this level is necessary for something that has limited heat sources... hummmm... I find that hard to believe as winter can be very harsh on the Plains.
> 
> Anyway, thank you for sharing it with us. You bring us fun! :-!


This is the only house known to have survived. Houses in the viking days were built with wood that was flooded ashore as Iceland no longer has natural trees. As the Vikings lived kinda nomadic, houses were easily removeable - they would take the wood with them. This is the main reason why no other houses survived. Houses were also built for limited heat sources as everything that would burn was limited on Iceland. Often they would burn fat from animals (imagine the good smell :think


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the followup!!


----------



## The Dude (Apr 26, 2006)

*Thank you*

What a beautiful country! :-!:-!


----------



## smarty62 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the pics. Now I'm shure that I MUST go there ...
Gerhard


----------



## cstef (Jun 16, 2007)

Micha said:


> This is the only house known to have survived. Houses in the viking days were built with wood that was flooded ashore as Iceland no longer has natural trees. As the Vikings lived kinda nomadic, houses were easily removeable - they would take the wood with them. This is the main reason why no other houses survived. Houses were also built for limited heat sources as everything that would burn was limited on Iceland. Often they would burn fat from animals (imagine the good smell :think


Any hints as to what costs to expect for a visit?
Have you flown from Germany??
tahnks Chris


----------



## MikalNY (Oct 17, 2008)

wow they are amazing! it looks like a stunning place too


----------



## Bob Sendel (Feb 10, 2006)

I missed this post back in July. Beautiful photos & story!


----------



## MikalNY (Oct 17, 2008)

Where's your next trip?  Can't wait to see more stunning pics


----------



## Micha (Feb 15, 2006)

cstef said:


> Any hints as to what costs to expect for a visit?
> Have you flown from Germany??
> tahnks Chris


 I noticed your question today...
I flew directly from Germany (Frankfurt with Icelandair). We flew before the financial crisis - don't know whether it has changed now, but back then it was rather (if not horably) expensive. The flight and hotel were ok for the price (around 700 Euros per person and week). However, the cost of living is very expensive, as everything has to be imported in Iceland (except for the EXCELLENT tap water). Food is ca. 25-50% more expensive than in Germany. That being said: it was worth every cent! :-!


----------



## Tristan17 (Dec 22, 2007)

very lovely scenery! thanks for sharing. ;-)


----------



## GJ (Feb 8, 2006)

Fantastic shots, and indeed, what a beautiful country....:-!:-!


----------



## hwilsdorf (Jan 18, 2008)

Iceland looks spectacular! thanks for the great pics!

Are you sure you do not have viking ancestry? The helmet looks perfect on ya!


----------



## iflyimpilot (Dec 11, 2008)

Awesome pictures! Makes me want to live in Iceland. Can't stand this hot, humid, stormy New York summer weather :roll:


----------

